# Gemütliche KulturTour um Weißenburg



## biker-wug (13. April 2003)

Hi Leute, 

hier mal ein kurzer Torubericht:

Heute trafen sich Beelzebub, Beetlechoose und meinereiner zu nachtschlafender Zeit um halb zwölf in Weißenburg zu einer gemütlichen Tour!

Nachdem wir den etwas längeren Aufstieg zur Wülzburg oberhalb von Weißenburg mit einer kurzen Rauchpause hinter uns gebracht hatten, fuhren wir nach einer kurzen Runde durch den Burginnenhof gemütlich weiter, an einem Kriegerdenkmal vorbei zum Römerbrunnen! Von da aus ging es weiter zum Bergwaldtheater!!

Soviel zum kulturellen Teil der Tour, insgesamt war es eine sehr witzige, Abwechslungsreiche (wenn auch ohne richtiges Kunststück von Beelzebub) Tour, die wir natürlich am Ende mit einem gemütlichen Absacker in einem Biergarten ausklingen ließen, auch wenn die Fahrt zum Auto, dann echt sehr kühl war!!

Also Jungs, eure Meinung ist gefragt, haut in die Tasten!!


Ich hau mich jetzt auf die Couch!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (13. April 2003)

nachtschlafende zeit...........
andere sitzen da grad vor ihrem schweinas mit kloß. 
also der treffpunkt war echt prima gewählt.dann gleich zu beginn der hinterfotzige anstieg zur wülzburg hoch.jaja ich weiss mitm dualrad und 400 stütze brauchst nix sagen,aber ich vermut mal beetle wird heut nacht davon träumen wäre selber am liebsten dort oben schon eingekehrt,aber da war ja zu trotzdem so alte gemäuer zu begutachten hat schon was.
danach schön singletrails schruben,nicht schlecht herr specht was es da bei euch so gibt.dabei noch bissel römerüberreste ankucken
jaaaaa sehr kulturell und informativ 
großes lob zur wahl deines biergartens prima weissbier,netter garten. wie hiess der laden nomma?
jedenfalls wars eine geile tour die wieder voll spaß gemacht hat trotz falschem rad 

bis zur nächsten ausfahrt. gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (14. April 2003)

hallo ihr beiden,

ich muss sagen, das war ein toller sonntag und eine super tour. die anfahrt auf die wülzburg hat mir zwar meine grenzen aufgezeigt, aber die trails rund um wug haben für den schweiss mehr als belohnt. danke nochmal an euch beiden, dass ihr auf den bergaufpassagen die eine oder andere pause für mich mit eingelegt habt. aber dafür hatten wir auch zeit,  die kulturellen schätze, die rund um wug im wald versteckt sind, angemessen zu würdigen.

@beelze: wie kommst du darauf, dass ich von dem aufstieg heute nacht geträumt habe ??? ich bin um 22 uhr in meine kiste gefallen, und war viel zu k.o. um noch irgend was zu träumen. 

@bikerwug: dickes lob für dich. die strecke war suupii und abwechslungsreich und der wettergott hat auch noch ausgezeichtnet mitgespielt. jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass du vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal eine biergartenheizung auf die reihe kriegst. aber dann würde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch dort sitzen...  

fazit: jederzeit und gerne wieder. freu mich schon auf´s nächste mal  

grüssis beetle


----------



## Beelzebub (14. April 2003)

schade nur das frazer nicht mitkommen konnte.hoffe aber ihm geht es wieder besser.
und wie versprochen ich hab eins für dich mitgetrunken!
war ja ehrensache 

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2003)

Mit Frazer geb ich Dir recht, war echt schade, aber beim nächsten Mal ist er sicher wíeder dabei!!

Und, wer von euch beiden spürt die Beine, also ich hab keine probleme!


----------



## Beetlechoose (14. April 2003)

@ biker: jaja, wer den schaden hat, spottet jeder beschreibung... 

aber ich hab da schon ein lösung: beim nächsten ausritt bekommst du einen anhänger an dein radl montiert und da packen wir dann ein 30iger fässchen hinten rein. dann sind wir bestens ausgerüstet und die gleiche gewichtsklasse haben wir auch noch. und dann frag ich dich am nächsten tag nach deinen beinen 

irgend wann pack ich dich ja vielleicht doch - und in 40 jahren spielt auch der altersunterschied keine rolle mehr  

*winkers* beetle


----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2003)

@beetlechoose, mit dem Schaden hast recht!! Aber Anhänger hinten hin ist nicht so toll! 
Ich könnt mir höchstens einen Rucksack mit ein paar Bierchen auf den Rücken packen, für die Verpflegung wäre zumindest gesorgt!!


----------



## Beelzebub (14. April 2003)

a dreißger fässla gutmann oder ahornberger mmmmmh....
getarnt als isotonischer fitmacher.des wär was für an vatertagsausflug.bin sofort dabei 

übrigens fränkische bierspezialitäten sind sogar in den staaten bekannt: http://www.bambergbeerguide.com
kaum zu glauben oder?


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (14. April 2003)

So, etz muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben

Mich hat des ja gestern echt geärgert, dass ich quasi ausser Gefecht war   , aber so ist das nun mal. Habe mich übrigens dann pflegen lassen mit viel Vitaminen, extrem-Sofa-lieging und viiieeel Tee... mir gehts auch scho wieder besser.

Die Idee mit dem Fässla Gutmann hätt auch von mir kommen können   .... tarnen bräuchten wir des übrigens net mal, Weizen gilt ja als vollisotonisches Getränk!!!

Also, sollten von euch aus irgendwelche Touren wieder angesagt sein, dann häng ich mich wieder mit dran. Hätte sogar die nächsten 14 Tage abends nach der Arbeit Zeit, sofern das Wetter mitmacht... d.h. so ne klitzekleine Tour am Heidenberg oder so, dafür wär ich zu haben

@Beelze: danke fürs mittrinken, habe mir gestern abend auch noch a guats Pyraser Schwarzbier gegönnt (soviel zur Fastenzeit  )

Also, bis die Tage
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (14. April 2003)

jajajajajajajaja

kleine feierabendtour is gebongt!!!!!!!
diese woche gehts am mittwoch bei mir oder nächste woche mal.
ab 19uhr reicht für ne std biken 

soso der herr hat sich pflegen lassen alter pascha

gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (14. April 2003)

mit Mittwoch müss mer mal schaun, bisher spricht da nix dagegen
könnte sogar vor 19 Uhr!!

klar hab ich mich pflegen lassen   bist ja nur neidisch  

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2003)

@Frazer, wir haben uns auch gepflegt, mit Weizen von innen, hihi!!

Feierabendtour, die woche eher schlecht, nächste woche könnte das bei mir auch mal klappen!!

Schreibt mal was, wenn ihr was ausmacht!!


----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2003)

Hi,

du wolltest mir noch einen Preis zukommen lassen, denk bitte mal dran!

ciao


----------



## Beelzebub (15. April 2003)

ich werd alt kein wunder oder? gib mir bitte mal nen anhaltspunkt was des wieder war.habs doch echt vergessen,lag wohl an den 2 weizen im biergarten oder das ich heute 12 std durchgearbeitet habe grrrrrrrr* nich mal mittag hatte ich.immerhin hat mich cheffe grad noch zum italiener eingeladen wird langsam zur tradition am dienstag.

gruß alex der heut nix mehr braucht


----------



## Beelzebub (15. April 2003)

@ frazer: klar bin ich bissel neidisch kenn zwar deine freundin nicht aber wenns ums pflegen geht.... 

also früher als 19uhr könnte etwas knapp werden bei mir,da ich nicht immer ganz pünktlich aus dem laden komme.ich schmeiss morgen (mittwoch) einfach mal mein rad ins auto und wenn ich was von dir höre komm ich nach der arbeit einfach bei dir vorbei.


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2003)

Ich sag nur Camelbak, Schlauchhalterung für den Rucksack??


Merkst was?

HIHI!!


----------



## Beelzebub (16. April 2003)

stimmt dieter jetzt wo du es sagst 
schick dir später ne sms.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (16. April 2003)

so das war heut doch noch ein toller tagesausklang.frazer und ich haben am abend noch ne kleine runde über unseren "hausberg" gemacht.grad das ich es noch pünktlich zum treffen geschafft hatte,war wieder ein stresstag ,nahmen wir die trails unter unsere stollen.richtig höhengeil waren wir ggg*. heute war sozusagen meine jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen rad.it works zum schluß gabs wieder die einkehr in die kneipe zum quatschen.
gleich mal nächsten mittwoch ins auge fassen.


gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2003)

Hi ihr beide,

klingt nicht schlecht euer ausritt!
Ich werd, wenn das Wetter hinhaut mal am Samstag eine Runde über die Wülzburg drehen, meine Feierabendstrecke sozusagen!

Jetzt bin ich fast schon neidisch auf Frazer, das er das neue Bike schon gesehen hat!! 

Ach ja, Beelzebub, ich wart noch auf eine SMS!!


----------



## Frazer (17. April 2003)

@biker-wug: dann geb ich Dir nen Grund, richtig neidisch zu werden.... hab sogar scho a kleine Runde auf der Straße damit gedreht    

Aber die kleine Runde gestern war lustig. Kein Anflug von Muskelkater, etc.... nur trifft man ja auf den verwinkelsten Passagen Jogger, hätt mich echt schief lachen können  

Sofern von euch noch einer Bock hat, morgen ne Runde zu drehen, sagt einfach bescheid. Ich hätt Zeit!!!

Gruß
Volker- deraucheinFullyhabenwill-


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2003)

@Frazer

Morgen ist schlecht, da hab ich Dienst, höchstens Samstag nachmittag ne kurze, also so ab zwölf bis vier!!

Da hätte ich zeit!!


----------



## Frazer (17. April 2003)

Sorry, Samstag passt's bei mir überhaupt nicht. Früh muss ich den Haushalt auf Vordermann bringen und am frühen Nachmittag bekommen wir Besuch. Dann müss mer doch mal schaun, dass wir nächste Woche nen Abend mal noch eine gaaaaaaanz gemütliche Feierabend-Tour machen.

Greets
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2003)

@Frazer:

Geht klar, wenn es klappt dann mal nächste Woche!!

Klingt nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Beelzebub (17. April 2003)

nächste woche nächste woche............

joooooooo da bin ich dabei wenns geht.

@biker: ist bestellt kann aber dauern 

@frazer: das warn keine jogger das warn durchs dickicht-läufer 
   nächste mal das stück bergab!!!!!!!!!!

man man man heut hätt ich fast meinen chef mitm rad übern haufen gefahren.haben doch heute den B1 killere bee DS aufgebaut und ich musste natürlich eine erste kleine runde drehen.bin gleich in laden reingefahren und meinte so ein kleiner wheelie bringts.von der tür bis hinter hat es geklappt und dann ging fast das bremsen in die hose   


so kinners nen schönen feiertag euch

gruß alex


----------

